# cover art feedback



## eegiorgi (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm a newbie, so if I'm posting in the wrong place, please let me know.
I'm a writer but I'm also a photographer and it's so nice to see that here I can share both my passions! 
I shoot with a Canon 5D mk2 and I do a lot of composites.

I'm getting ready to publish my detective thriller on Kindle and since I do love to make my own images, I made my own cover art.
Feedback is highly welcome, I posted the blurb below so you can all see what the book is about and tell me whether or not you think the cover art reflects the story.

Thanks a bunch and again, if I posted in the wrong place I apologize -- I'll remove immediately.

Stock images from Fotolia (captblack76) and Robert Byron. DNA image from PublicCenzor on DeviantArt.










BOOK BLURB: Haunted by the girl he couldn't save in his youth, and the murder he committed to revenge her, Detective Track Presius has a unique gift: the vision and sense of smell of a predator. When a series of apparently unrelated murders reel him into the depths of genetic research, Track feels more than a call to duty. Children are dying, children who, like himself, could have been healthy, and yet something, at some point, went terribly wrong. For Track, saving the innocent becomes a quest for redemption. The only way he can come to terms with his dark past is to understand his true nature.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

It's best to post this in the Writer's Cafe where they have loads of threads about book covers


----------

